# Camping/hunting Wayne NF



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Would like some info on remote camping in the Wayne Marrietta district. Looking for a remote spot out of the way to set up a pop up camper and hunt in the area, I got some topo maps did some exploring, can you camp along some of the township roads(more like jeep trails)? Is it really busy during gun season? Any proplems with people/theft? We drove the back roads all day did,nt see a soul.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Check out theohiowhitetail.com and talk to a guy that goes by Coonskinner. He spends alot of time down there and knows the area pretty well.


----------



## Bigeye (Apr 6, 2006)

We used to hunt that area every year for gun season. Just got tired of the drive, and where we go now we have hot showers and a bathroom. During gun season you will see some people, but by no means will it be packed with hunters because it is so big. We use to park our campers on some trail head just off the side of the road. At the end of the trip you set your garbage at the side of the road, and someone comes and picks it up. Another plus down there is you can use a four wheeler if you get a permit at the rangers office just east of Merrieta. It is rough terrain down there if you shoot one make sure you do it at the top of the hill.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Thank you for the info,Looking at the maps and rules I see some township roads that! are one lane four wheel drive roads that go way back. My guess is if it ain't gated or mounded or blocked in some way it is ok to drive a truck down, I guess I'd have to confirm that with a ranger if I ever found one. Might go around leith run or archers fork [email protected]


----------



## Bigeye (Apr 6, 2006)

Lieth run is in the same area we used to go. I can't remember the road we would stay off of though. I have killed several deer down there, but never any big ones. In fact it always seemed like there were alot of basket rack bucks down there. I'm sure the big ones are there, but that place is so huge they have lots of places to hide. The other nice thing about there, is that it is pretty much wide open shooting. Alot of big woods. Perfect for a muzzleloader.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Thought I'd bring this one up again, Did some looking around all down rt26. Found some camp spots. Were going down for the youth hunt and do some more scouting hopfully we find a nice spot for the reg season. Anyone else have any input I'd appreciate it.


----------

